# The secret to great espresso



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Since I started making espresso I've been experimenting with loads of different ways to get the perfect shot and bring out all the flavours intended. I now believe I have discovered a "trick" if you like that guarantees a flavoursome shot everytime regardless of tamp pressure or grind quality. This trick will work with preground beans and freshly ground beans with amazing results.

To begin, fill your PF in the normal way. Level and tamp (this is optional with this trick). Now pay attention as this is the important bit, you need to add half an Oxo cube into the PF. I find it works best if you crumble it a bit then use the WDT method to distribute. Then tamp again (optional). Then pull your shot in the normal way. I know this might sound a bit "out there" or "crazy" but it really works. I found I could distinguish all kinds of flavours that I'd never got with espresso before, such as chicken or beef. It truly is amazing. I'm planning on patenting the idea and calling it an espressox. Remember you heard it here first


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Remember you heard it here first and you heard it on April 1 lol


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Does it have to be the Oxo brand or can you substitute with your favourite supermarket gravy granules?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I am praying that this ISN'T an April Fool's joke:

http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-trb-ryanair-announces-child-free-flights-20110401,1,3285770.story


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> Does it have to be the Oxo brand or can you substitute with your favourite supermarket gravy granules?


Surely gravy granules will choke the basket?

Would adding a pinch of salt and pepper help bring out the flavour?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> Does it have to be the Oxo brand or can you substitute with your favourite supermarket gravy granules?


I haven't tried it but I think Oxo is going to be best or you can't use the play on words "espressox" ... just wouldn't work











vintagecigarman said:


> I am praying that this ISN'T an April Fool's joke:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-trb-ryanair-announces-child-free-flights-20110401,1,3285770.story


Suddenly that one way ticket to outer Mongolia for my darling daughter is within grasp.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there a vegetarian or even vegan method of this available?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Is there a vegetarian or even vegan method of this available?


Bovril!

But MonkeyHarris can't patent it, because S*******s have been putting it in their coffee for years.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 20, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh I am now enlightened, just patented my new blend........ I just love a cigarette with my coffee & so presto....... Tobresso ; only the finest blend of espresso & tobacco. now both my additions have come into perfect harmony & equilibrium.


----------



## Coffeelogicuk (Apr 30, 2011)

Does it taste great with a Sunday roast?


----------

